

13 ways the NSA spies on us - pmcpinto
http://www.vox.com/2014/7/9/5880403/13-ways-the-nsa-spies-on-us

======
ttctciyf
They seem to have missed the bit where the NSA intercept delivery of network
hardware and implant monitoring tools (
[http://www.theguardian.com/books/2014/may/12/glenn-
greenwald...](http://www.theguardian.com/books/2014/may/12/glenn-greenwald-
nsa-tampers-us-internet-routers-snowden) )

------
feadism
We were afraid of Orwell vision, but it's the Huxley vision that really
happened. And we "just don't care" ;)

